# 1982 Masi 3Volumetrica...Looking for info please



## Dale Alan (Sep 29, 2016)

This bike is local to me . I have never owned a Masi and know nothing of there value . Does not look like a $500 bike to me,but I am always willing to learn. Any info would be appreciated.Thanks

From the owner...

1982 Masi with all Campagnolo components.
Almost all original except for the tires and tubes and seat.
Still has the handlebar wraps.
Brought it out here from California, was my childhood bike. Had intentions to ride again but the weather out here doesn't allow.
Derailer on the rear needs a spring to ride again with the Campi parts, can easily be road worthy with a different derailer. 
I know it's not perfect but I do know what I have.
$500 is a fair price for this bike.

http://potsdam.craigslist.org/bik/5803197414.html


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 29, 2016)

from the photo set, the frame looks good with paint chips.  Of course it will need a complete rebuild and a working Campy RD - $50.
Certainly the name is one of the more collectible marques - here's an article on the bike - http://www.classicrendezvous.com/USA/Masi_USA/masi_3v_bguid1.htm
The frame uses internal lugs, Reynolds 753 TiG welded.



and a website
http://bhovey.com/Masi/

EX condition bikes are asking $2500-3000 BIN on ebay, but I checked sold listings, and two very good looking bikes took best offers below $550 and $700.  Another listing ended and didn't sell at $1900
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222207622777
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162193231652
One similar condition frame sold for $350, which is in line with his asking price.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262503995556
One mint-looking frameset sold for $1300 EU.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262522846298
and another for $600 EU
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262588221304
So his asking price is not out of line, maybe marginal, but it would make for a gorgeous restoration - if you choose to paint it, the decals are easy to get.
Maybe you can use those sold listings to talk him down...


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks @bulldog1935 

Interesting lugs,I was wondering what was going on there. I was thinking of using it as a winter project .New paint crossed my mind. I think I will take a look at it.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 29, 2016)

starting with that, you could get everything out of it you put into it...and it would be a sweet bike to ride, on the very light end of steel.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks for the additional links,that gives me a good base to go buy .I will take a look at it and make an offer after seeing it in person.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 29, 2016)

definitely a wothwhile winter project


----------



## harpon (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks almost exactly like the full super record Masi I tossed into a front yard in Santa Monica in 1985 and drove away from.  But it's not - mine was a little different blue.  I got my frame half priced from the maker in Rancho Sante Fe (was it?) at the time in 1980, fast talking of my participation in "Breaking Away" on a Masi,  and built it  up with stuff I was already racing on an Exxon Graftek.
Retail was about $1200 at the time for one new if that helps.

My own story I think shows that something is only worth to a person how they feel at any time.  When I threw it in that front yard- my feeling was that my cycling had wasted my time and life up to then. I had noticed that my own anger level seemed to rise when I rode- like that character in "The Yellow Jersey" who stomps on the faces of his relatives when he climbs the Alps.

Zing!, who's not.

It was a rare introspection that hit me, and although I got another bike later, I never really regretted my actions then.  A defining moment  I think.

Good luck with it- Nicest frame I had the Masi Super Corsa


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 9, 2017)

I wonder who ended up with the Masi?


----------

